# New Wheels and Tires!



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

NICE...!!!
Now put a shine on the Sidewalls... tires look dull. (IMHO)
Wheels are Awesome !


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

BadBowtie said:


> NICE...!!!
> Now put a shine on the Sidewalls... tires look dull. (IMHO)
> Wheels are Awesome !


I know!! It's just was a long day and had no energy to detail the car,but! When I install the lowering springs ill give it the proper love to show you guys!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Those are nice wheels. I'm a performance man through and through.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

JLL said:


> Those are nice wheels. I'm a performance man through and through.


I really want to do performance but i live on cali don't know what to do.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lui said:


> I really want to do performance but i live on cali don't know what to do.


Tough man. I surprised the socialist republic of California let you put wheels on that car.  
Emissions regulations make proper aftermarket performance almost impossible on a street vehicle.

I live in Indiana, where they don't care what you do with your vehicle as long as you don't hurt someone with it.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

JLL said:


> Tough man. I surprised the socialist republic of California let you put wheels on that car.
> Emissions regulations make proper aftermarket performance almost impossible on a street vehicle.
> 
> I live in Indiana, where they don't care what you do with your vehicle as long as you don't hurt someone with it.


That sounds like a dream come true 👍 😍


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lui said:


> That sounds like a dream come true 👍 😍


There's lots of space out here if you want to move. The cost of living here is way lower than California as well.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

I've always wanted Custom wheels retailers to show not only great photos of the wheels but different videos of the wheels "spinning" at different highway speeds to actually SHOWCASE the wheels better.
"Still" shots are nice but moving wheels can be exciting too !!
Thoughts anyone... ???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BadBowtie said:


> I've always wanted Custom wheels retailers to show not only great photos of the wheels but different videos of the wheels "spinning" at different highway speeds to actually SHOWCASE the wheels better.
> "Still" shots are nice but moving wheels can be exciting too !!
> Thoughts anyone... ???


Buy one of these, modify it to point toward thee car and then we'll start with you car









Camtree G-51 Gripper Campod Suction Cup Car Mount


Buy Camtree G-51 Gripper Campod Suction Cup Car Mount featuring Mounts onto Almost Any Vehicle Surface, Up to 22 lb Capacity While Moving, Up to 44 lb Static Load Capacity, Strong Gripper Suction Cups, Articulating Legs with Ball Head Joints, For Car Roof, Windshield, Side, or Hood, For Vehicle...




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

JLL said:


> There's lots of space out here if you want to move. The cost of living here is way lower than California as well.


🤣🤣 as much as cali is crazy i still love it here!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lui said:


> 🤣🤣 as much as cali is crazy i still love it here!


Home is Home


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

BadBowtie said:


> I've always wanted Custom wheels retailers to show not only great photos of the wheels but different videos of the wheels "spinning" at different highway speeds to actually SHOWCASE the wheels better.
> "Still" shots are nice but moving wheels can be exciting too !!
> Thoughts anyone... ???


If I can ill try to set something up for you guys!


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

JLL said:


> Tough man. I surprised the socialist republic of California let you put wheels on that car.
> Emissions regulations make proper aftermarket performance almost impossible on a street vehicle.
> 
> I live in Indiana, where they don't care what you do with your vehicle as long as you don't hurt someone with it.


Depends on the part of Indiana you live in. Lake and Porter county are the only 2 counties that require emissions testing. For the OP, as long as your modifications are CARB compliant then you are okay to do them.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

Valpo Cruze said:


> Depends on the part of Indiana you live in. Lake and Porter county are the only 2 counties that require emissions testing. For the OP, as long as your modifications are CARB compliant then you are okay to do them.


Yeah I think I'm going to stick with doing just CARB mods😒, on the upside my lowering springs are here so I hope to take some good pictures Friday.


----------

